# 1st Leg o Lamb.  OMG!!!!



## johnswa (Apr 18, 2011)

I love lamb.  I'm pretty much the only person in my immediate family that loves lamb, but I couldn't pass up the price of a nice leg of lamb at my local sprouts store.  I wish I had taken before and after pics, but the after says it all.  My rub was a simple garlic powder/onion powder/dash of cayun powder/dash of black pepper/kosher salt  rubbed on after a bath in evoo.  It was just absolutely amazing!  I smoked it in my MES to 148 deg at 230 and I was worried that I had over smoked it, but it was absolutely awesome!  I used my Amazn with cherry dust and I have to say that cherry is the only wood I will smoke lamb with ever again!  Amazingly delicious and my wife whom doesn't really like lamb said it was really tasty if you can believe it!

Here's a couple of pics of our amazing dinner tonight!  Again, I'm sorry for not having a before and after shot.














Sorry for not posting the smathering of mint jelly on the beautiful lamb for the coup de gras!  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## johnswa (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, Fife!  I thought that I over cooked it, but I wrapped in two layers of HD foil and wrapped it in towels and set it in a cooler until my wife grilled some chicken for the "antilamb" folks.  It turned out amazingly medium rare and fork tender!  Not my last leg o lamb for sure!


----------



## johnswa (Apr 18, 2011)

Forgot about the thyme and the obvious rosemary.  Two unmistakable additions to the rub.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good! I have always wanted to try lamb....someday.


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been looking for a leg of lamb and can only find boneless.  If I'm doing boneless I'm doing it in the oven.  This has given me more motivation to drive to the neighboring town (30 miles away) to see if they have a leg of lamb I can grab.


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good I have never tried Lamb. Up to what weight animal do they consider lamb? When I think of Lamb I think of a small animal and some of those legs look pretty big.


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

No size just under 12 months.  There is also something with their permanent teeth.  I forget that portion of it.  Well, that was the definition when I was in Australia.  I assume they are the same everywhere but I could be wrong.

I just looked it up and there is no regulation in size, teeth, or age in the US.  It just has to be of ovine heritage.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks great! thanks for sharing.   Cheers!


----------



## meateater (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks great, I love me some lamb.


----------



## johnswa (Apr 18, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I've been looking for a leg of lamb and can only find boneless. If I'm doing boneless I'm doing it in the oven. This has given me more motivation to drive to the neighboring town (30 miles away) to see if they have a leg of lamb I can grab.


This was a boneless less than 4 lb Leg o lamb.  Don't limit yourself to the oven.  This was absolutely spectacular!!!


----------



## biaviian (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you remove the netting or kept it all netted while smoking?  Not sure why but I've always passed-up smoking a boneless.  I may have to give it a show this week.


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 19, 2011)

beautiful! I have always smoked mine with apple, but now Im going to try cherry. going to do one on Saturday


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Your lamb looks delicious! Eat lamb chops all the time, never tried a leg of lamb, but after seeing yours I'm going to put that on the todo list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnswa (Apr 19, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> Did you remove the netting or kept it all netted while smoking? Not sure why but I've always passed-up smoking a boneless. I may have to give it a show this week.




No netting.  Just smoked whole on the rack.


----------



## venture (Apr 19, 2011)

With only two in the household, we bone out legs and smoke smaller chunks all the time.  Turns out great if handled carefully. Also makes great kabobs!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great. Smoked Lamb is  amazing.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks awesome!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 19, 2011)

Not much of a lamb man but it does look Great...


----------



## johnswa (Apr 20, 2011)

Sprouts had another nice fresh leg o lamb that I couldn't pass up.  After my experiment with prime rib roast, it's back to my lovely lamb in beautiful cherry smoke!


----------



## mississippiron (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks great,I bet it tasted even better!! As far as the member asking about the size of a lamb, it does vary sometimes 60-75 lbs. I remember back in Texas after the county fairs and shows we would buy lambs and hogs from the 4H'ers and FFA kids that did'nt make the sale for market price and some of those wethers would weigh 120+ (on the hoof) and we never had a issue with flavor ,bonus was the chops were bigger than those little one's you find in the store.


----------



## sinnful-bbq (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking lamb! I love love lamb when its done right but for the life of me I never thought about smoking it. Thats now on the list to do in the near future, Thanks for posting!

JJ


----------



## mirachael (Apr 22, 2011)

Plan to follow suit tomorrow... MES-40", cherry wood, boneless leg of lamb...   How long did it take to reach final temp?


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 22, 2011)

about how much time did it take to reach temp?


----------



## johnswa (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply.  To be honest, I don't remember the exact time, but I believe it was at or just under 4 hours.  Good luck and enjoy.  To be safe, just monitor your meat probe on the MES and you will be golden!


----------



## smokingmymeat (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, after looking at your post I'm hoping the wife can find one tommorrow

for easter [doubtful]. Was just wondering if I could get it smoked and served same day.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Apr 23, 2011)

Not a fan of lamb but that looks awesome good job.


----------



## coco (Apr 23, 2011)

Great stuff here!  It's been a while since I fired up the smoker.  Winter was brutal this year.  But I have a boneless leg of lamb to cook tomorrow.  This has convinced me the smoker is the best place for it.  :)


----------



## johnswa (Apr 23, 2011)

coco said:


> Great stuff here!  It's been a while since I fired up the smoker.  Winter was brutal this year.  But I have a boneless leg of lamb to cook tomorrow.  This has convinced me the smoker is the best place for it.  :)


You wont be disappointed!  Don't forget to post back with the results!  Happy Easter!


----------



## venture (Apr 23, 2011)

There is a lot of controversy over what lamb is in the U.S.  Actually most lamb here is sent to market at about 6 to 8 months of age.  It really isn't mutton like many people think.  If you ever get mutton, you will taste the difference!

Check out:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/Lamb_from_Farm_to_Table/index.asp#1

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## burn-it (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice Job!!  I have a Sprouts 1/2 mile from my house but never thought to look at the meats there.  I just cooked a small rack of lamb for Easter dinner.  I thought about posting some pics but since it was cooked in the oven I decided not to.  Next time, I'll fire up the WSM!


----------

